# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  телеметрия 1С 8.3 - как зарезать?

## szhura

доброго времени суток.

кто-нибудь сталкивался с передачей информации платформой 1С на ее собственные сервера? интересует - как зарезать такую передачу на уровне правил файрвола. т.е. на какие адреса идет передача, и какая конкретно инфа куда сливается? в первую очередь конечно интересно куда утекают сведения о лицензиях.

----------


## szhura

да. я пользовался поиском. но слово "телеметрия" вообще не находится на форуме...

----------


## Beastm4ster

/ip firewall address-list
add address=185.12.152.0/24 list=1C
add address=185.12.153.0/24 list=1C
add address=185.12.154.0/24 list=1C
add address=185.12.155.0/24 list=1C
add address=220.181.0.0/16 list=1C
add address=39.128.0.0/10 list=1C
add address=5.188.115.0/24 list=1C
add address=93.184.220.0/22 list=1C
add address=37.61.222.112/29 list=1C

где-то говорили о таком диапазоне

----------

Altez (15.02.2021), Su31 (14.03.2021), szhura (05.02.2021)

----------


## szhura

спасибо за вывод в форме cli mikrotik :)
но вопросы остаются - насколько эта информация актуальна на сегодня и как она обновляется?

----------


## Beastm4ster

насколько это актуально я не в курсе, во вторник эта инфа откуда-то появлялась, после использования мимо длл пакеты на эти адреса не уходили. Но где-то была инфа что это маст хев.

----------


## szhura

буду признателен за ссылку на первоисточник. по-возможности :)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> буду признателен за ссылку на первоисточник. по-возможности :)


Посмотрите здесь:
https://forum.infostart.ru/forum86/t...631/?PAGEN_1=2

----------

nitro80 (08.02.2021), szhura (06.02.2021)

----------


## 4AuHuK

Там в 118 топике есть эти данные, а в 128 подтверждение, что доступно, а что нет

----------

szhura (06.02.2021)

----------


## nitro80

А может стоит попробовать так: всё запрещаем на сервере, а затем только анализируя логи начинаем открывать только то, что действительно нужно?

Например, моя 1С ниччего не должна отправлять и принимать из интернета, но если понадобится какому-нибудь модулю доступ к интернету, допустим получить данные об контрагентах - выявлять куда стучится и давать доступ

----------


## szhura

каким софтом предлагаете это все реализовать? и запрет и анализ логов
поясню к чему я это спрашиваю. желательно иметь во-первых надежный софт который будет работать на сервере 1С а во-вторых желательно чтобы процесс сбора и анализа логов был легко автоматизируемым...

----------


## notebug

Как вариант можно запросы отслеживать через фиддлер.

----------

